# Trip to Alaska! (pics)



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Here's some pics from my trip up to Alaska. I went up there to guide for a couple of weeks with a friend of mine, Tim Bouchard.

We were about 60 miles down river from a small town just west of Fairbanks. We had a great 2 weeks. Duck hunts in the AM were followed by pike fishing in afternnon and topped off by evening hunts after dinner. With shooting hours untill 9 PM it makes for a fun, but long day!

When it was all said in done the camp had some great hunts. The weather was beautiful everyday; we had one day where it rained out of 2 weeks. The river dropped about 3 feet in a matter of 12 days, which made the hunting get better each day. At the end of the 2-week session, the camp managed to get 14 different species of birds, with the total number of birds harvested just shy of 600. The fishing was just as good. There was at least one 40" inch pike landed daily with the biggest one coming in at 47"!

I had a great time and I just wanted to thank Tim for getting me up there to share such a great experience. I can't wait till' next year!

Here are a bunch of pics for you guys to enjoy!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW!!!

Must say that would be AWSOME! Sweet pics!!


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Very Cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice Can!!!!!!!!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

talk about some great pics! Where do I sign up?


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

name the speciesss pleaseee


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hunted with Tim in Valdez myself. Can't wait to go back! Those Harley's in December are sick!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Sweet Pics!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I like :lol:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

the second picture down......is that a koffler or an almar?

just curious.


----------



## gboyd242 (Jul 6, 2005)

That is an awesome strap of pintail. Looks like you guys had some awesome hunts.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like some unforgrtable memories, and thats what its about, very jealous... Congrats on the success :beer:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

That looks like a blast, how many days did you spend up there and who did you go through???

I've always wanted to head to alaska, never knew i could go up there and hunt at the same time..


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks guys!

*the second picture down......is that a koffler or an almar?*

Are you talking about the boat? We call it the Thunder Jet. It has a 454 big block in it! Let's just say she flies!

_*That looks like a blast, how many days did you spend up there and who did you go through??? *_

I was up there for two weeks. I was guiding with A friend of mine for a company he works for. North Country River Charters is the name of the outfit I was with.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

The only thing I could think of was Wow that looks like an expensive trip Awesome Pics Congrats!


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

great pic's as usual. that 1st pike is a hawg....good stuff. You guys shoot any tape for an upcoming video?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I need to get me some of that action.


----------

